# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  يدكم معانا يا شباب، دفاع عن الاسلام

## Jimmy_Doe

*سلامات يا صفوة،

 واحد صفوة صاحبي في أمريكا عامل حملة جمع اصوات ومحتاج مساعدتكم، ياهو ده كلامو


مناشدة لحكومة دبي لحظر دونالد ترمب من الدخول والإستثمار

دونالد ترمب، احد مرشحي الحزب الجمهوري لإنتخابات الرئاسة الامريكية ظل يوجه إساءات عنصرية للمسلمين ووعد بحظر دخول أي مسلم لأمريكا إذا تم إنتخابه. نرجو التوقيع علي هذه المناشدة لحكومة دبي بمنع دونالد ترمب من الدخول إليها وحظر إستثماراته المقدرة بمئات الملايين من الدولارات في مجالات العقارات والفنادق وملاعب الجولف


لك الشكر علي توقيعك علي هذه المناشدة، والذي هو موقف ضد العنصرية والعداء للإسلام تحت ستار محاربة الإرهاب

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/584/451/916/block-donald-j-trump-from-entering-conducting-business-in-dubai/
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*المسلمين من المراهقين هناك ما مخلين ليه جنبة يقبل عليها
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
لعنة الله عليه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجعل كيده في نحره
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*ربنا يجعل كيده في نحره
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*http://www.thepetitionsite.com/584/4...iness-in-dubai

ده الرابط للتصويت
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*محمد عبده، تجاني، كسلاوي، متوكل، مشكورين علي المرور يا شباب. نرجو نشر الرابط في الواتساب والفيسبوك، الغرب وأمريكا محتاجين يتذكروا انو ربع سكان العالم مسلمين.
                        	*

----------


## ياسر-طه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماخ اللاسلام   Jimmy_Doeلسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله العظيم انا فرحت عندما قرات مقالك واشقعر جلدى لاننى اطمأنت بان امة الاسلام ما زالت بخير وانشاء الله تعالى ستظل اقوى الامم الى يوم الدين  رغم كيد الاعداء من اليهود والنصارى والبوزييين والهندوز والسيخ وغيرهم من اعداء الله تبارك وتعالى نقول الى هولاء الطواغيت الملاعيين ان الاسلام هو دين الله تبارك وتعالى لا يستطيع احد ان يطفيه الى يوم الدين == قال الله تبارك وتعالى {{ يريدون ان يطفئوا نور الله بافواههم ويابى الله الا ان يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون }}فهم حاقدين وحاسد ين ويحملون علينا الحسد والضغينة لاننا نحمل مفتاح الجنة اى  البطاقة وهى {{ لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله }} وهم يعبدون  وهى وتعنى اننا نعبد الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد وهم يعبدون الانبيئاء من دون الله تعالىفاليهود الضاليين يعبدون عزير  والنصارى يعبدون عيسى نحن المسلمييين بفضل الله تعالى نؤمن بالله تعالى وحده لا شريك له ونؤمن بكل هؤلاء  الانبيئاء بانهم عباد لله تبارك وتعالى ورسلهوقال تعالى {{ ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم }}بصراحة انى احببتك فى الله تعالى === لكن اعاتبك على اللقب  الدى انت مسجل به نفسك فى المنتدى فهو لا يشبهك ابدا فهو لقب يرجع لهؤلاء الطغاء واتمنى من الاخوة المسؤليين من المنتدى  ان يجعلو صفحة كاملة نراجع بها احوال اخوتنا فى الاسلام فى كل مكان {{ المسلم اخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يحقره }} كما قال رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلاماخوكم فى الله تعالى == ياسر عبد الله محمد طه // من جماعة انصار السنة المحمدية بدولة ليبيا // مدينة بنغازى وعنوان السودان === ولاية النيل الابيض == مدينة الدويم  // الحى الاول // جوار منتزه الدويم العائلىج
                        	*

----------

